# Grenier alla Roma. È fatta.



## admin (27 Gennaio 2017)

Come riportato da Sky, la Roma ha preso dal Lione il centrocampista Grenier, in passato seguito anche dal Milan, con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] chiudi il mio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2017)

Circa tre anni fa sembrava uno dei giovani centrocampisti più promettenti a livello europeo,poi è calato parecchio anche a causa di infortuni.
Potrebbe rivelarsi un buon colpo.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Circa tre anni fa sembrava uno dei giovani centrocampisti più promettenti a livello europeo,poi è calato parecchio anche a causa di infortuni.
> Potrebbe rivelarsi un buon colpo.



Si molti guai fisici... la sua carriera ha preso decisamente un'altra piega.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2017)

Qualche anno fa mi piaceva molto, poi i tanti infortuni ne hanno minato la carriera... Tecnicamente è validissimo, ma in generale non mi sembra un grande colpo


----------



## ralf (27 Gennaio 2017)

Se sta bene fisicamente, questo è un buon centrocampista.


----------



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2017)

È una scommessa che potrebbe valer la pena fare.


----------



## Heaven (27 Gennaio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> È una scommessa che potrebbe valer la pena fare.



Esatto. Ideale poi per la situazione della Roma in cui comunque non serve un titolare...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma ha preso dal Lione il centrocampista Grenier, in passato seguito anche dal Milan, con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto.



Riscatto fissato a 3,5 mln di euro. Incredibile. E' praticamente regalato.


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2017)

Intanto, Paredes ha le valigie in mano. Dove andrà?


----------



## ralf (28 Gennaio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Intanto, Paredes ha le valigie in mano. Dove andrà?


Spero non alla Rube.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Spero non alla Rube.



secondo i vari esperti di mercato, la juve si è fatta sotto con 20 mln di euro max 25.


----------



## Baresinho (28 Gennaio 2017)

Riuscissimo a vendere lapadula questo sarebbe da prendere al volo a costo di rimanere col solo bacca in avanti e all occorrenza col falso 9...ma sarebbe una mossa troppo intelligente


----------

